# Ariens 1973 Snow-Thro model # 910018. auger question



## xdrivera4 (Dec 21, 2007)

Tractor model 910018
Serial number 001572
8HP model

Snow-throw attachment model number 910017

I have a "new old" Snow-Thro that runs well but when i get into snow the auger really slows down. I need to let off the drive and let it catch up. I am online in maybe 3 inches of snow and this happens even when taking a half bite of the 24" swath. 

Is this a belt or a friction disc? Or is the friction disc ONLY used for driving the wheels. 

Any other help is appreciated. I have both the Ariens parts manual and the tecumseh manuals for reference if someone could point me in the right direction

Thanks guys.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Its probably a stretched belt, the friction disk is only for the drive system.


----------



## xdrivera4 (Dec 21, 2007)

is the only adjustment for the belt the use of the one spring on the tensioner pulley? or is there another way once I get a new belt.


----------



## salarmi (Jul 10, 2006)

Yup Definately the belt slipping


----------



## Rpeters123 (Oct 19, 2005)

*use shorter belt*

I find many blowers with a belt that is 1 inch too long. When you install the belt you must force it over the pulley by turning the engine if it slips right on it is too long.


----------



## searay220 (Jan 11, 2008)

Is there just the one belt on the old Ariens?


----------

